# coyote hunting in northeast north dakota



## grizzass (Jan 8, 2009)

8) I'm looking for a place to hunt coyotes in north dakota. Does anyone have any advise for me.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

get yourself a plat book and knock on some doors or make some phone calls.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

grizzass said:


> Does anyone have any advise for me.


Try scouting.


----------

